# pypes violators



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

do they sound nice??
i was going to do 2.5 hpipe to 3 inch mufflers then back to 2.5.is there any gains performance wise if i do that?
what about sound will it make it deeper or pop more??



also what about spintech mufflers, how do they sound?
im bored with my exhaust i want something more aggressive


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I wouldn't suggest doing the 3" muffler in a 2.5 system. The engine may read the restriction when going back down and loose some scavenging. The Pypes race pro is actually a straight thru muffler but is fairly quiet. Being straight thru creates NO back pressure for the best performance gain. The Violator is louder because of a slight restriction that gives the exhaust more of a crackle. A 2.5 system on a street engine is a good size to use. Have you listened to their sound vids on their website ?

Did you ever get your clutch pedal figured out ?


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

hey, ok i just want it more aggressive.i like the violators.i have heard the sound vids and on you tube. but you tube is mostly rustangs and there was 2 older pontiacs.thanks

yea i figured it out.well i hope.i have my booster out because my old one blew im putting a new one in so im going to take out my pedals again and get that done.i have a bolt from a clutch pedal/brake pedal assembly out of a 67.it should work, but i hope it wont have any play in the brake pedal.ill figure it out.home depot will help lol and you guys will too.


umm what do you think about the exhaust coming out in front of the rear wheels?i like it. i wanted to do that for the longest time.any opinions?


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

im stuck between spintech and the violators :confused


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Pontiac Tempest Cstm said:


> hey, ok i just want it more aggressive.i like the violators.i have heard the sound vids and on you tube. but you tube is mostly rustangs and there was 2 older pontiacs.thanks
> 
> yea i figured it out.well i hope.i have my booster out because my old one blew im putting a new one in so im going to take out my pedals again and get that done.i have a bolt from a clutch pedal/brake pedal assembly out of a 67.it should work, but i hope it wont have any play in the brake pedal.ill figure it out.home depot will help lol and you guys will too.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I know nothing about the Spintechs. Exhaust exiting in front of the tires can get really loud. It's OK, if that's what you like but I've always preferred the noise to go out the back.

On the pedals, I finally got my 67 home and took the pedals all apart to sand blast them. There are thin plastic bushings that go in the pedal tube and then the bolt goes thru them to eliminate slop and let the pedal rotate easier.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

If you want loud go with 40 series flowmasters with hooker headers. 2.5" pipe all the way. The best way to go is to have about 12" of pipe after the muffler, not just turn downs. Most people don't realize the exhaust travels in waves and needs that 12" of pipe after the muffler to optimize flow. Exiting out the side may give you a lot of exhuast fumes especially if you're in traffic or stop and go at lights.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm running a 3in side exit exhaust. It's pretty loud, it drones at hwy speeds, and it does put out a lot of fumes, especially right after starting up.

Pic.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

yes i have new bushings for the pedals.but the problem is the hole in the pedals are way to small for the bushings i order from performance years.i talked about it in the other thread.

i do want it as loud as i can with out keeping the mufflers off.i have headers on it now.i like the look of it angled out in front of the rear wheels.it looks mean.especially with the raked look.i think im going for the violators with a 2.5 hpipe and 45 it out and throw nice resonator tips on it??

im debating it with the fumes though and itll echo at he lights off the other cars.not a problem for me though


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Pontiac Tempest Cstm said:


> yes i have new bushings for the pedals.but the problem is the hole in the pedals are way to small for the bushings i order from performance years.
> 
> i do want it as loud as i can with out keeping the mufflers off.
> itll echo at he lights off the other cars.not a problem for me though


I'll measure the sleeve on my pedals to compare. I know the 67 clutch pedal was shaped differently for the column but I thought the brake pedals were the same from 65-67. Is the sleeve on the clutch pedal you bought the same size as the brake ?? 

Ahhhhh......to be young again and want all the noise you can get.:lol:


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

yes its the same size.i bought them as a pair from performance years.i was thinking of cutting or grinding the 67 brake pedal abit to make it fit in the bracket for my 65.the 67 bracket is to big but the bolt on that fits thru the pedals fine.also i was thinking of cutting my brake pedal down and just using the clutch pedal i bought.id rather not cut the original pedal.


lol i do want all the noise i can get.sounds better then the little rice burners IMO. i dont know what you guys think lol


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

Pontiac Tempest Cstm said:


> lol i do want all the noise i can get.sounds better then the little rice burners IMO. i dont know what you guys think lol


:agree 

I was thinking the same for my 67 with 2.5 down with exit right before the wheels and a nice chrome dual splitter on each side.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Pontiac Tempest Cstm said:


> yes its the same size.i bought them as a pair from performance years.i was thinking of cutting or grinding the 67 brake pedal abit to make it fit in the bracket for my 65.the 67 bracket is to big but the bolt on that fits thru the pedals fine.also i was thinking of cutting my brake pedal down and just using the clutch pedal i bought.id rather not cut the original pedal.


Here's a pic of my brake pedal and attachment hardware. The bolt is 7/16ths and it fits snug in the sleeve which fits snug in the bushing which fits snug in the brake arm tube. The overall diameter of the tube is slightly more than 5/8ths. The tube is 1 5/8ths long and does fit snug in the hanger bracket but does pivot.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

the hole on the brake pedal tube i bought is prbably the size of that bolt.you said thats from a 67 right??thats what i have and the bolt fits into it and has the smallest bit of play.i need to find a bushing to fit inside i guess.or grease it up??but having play will mess up my booster wont it?


i didnt think of splitter tips that would look sweet!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Pontiac Tempest Cstm said:


> the hole on the brake pedal tube i bought is prbably the size of that bolt.you said thats from a 67 right??thats what i have and the bolt fits into it and has the smallest bit of play.i need to find a bushing to fit inside i guess.or grease it up??but having play will mess up my booster wont it?


Just a small amount of play isn't going to affect the booster. Hardware stores used to sell brass shim stock in sheets that were as thin as paper. If you could find that and cut a piece to fit inside the tube and still let the pedal rotate freely, that could be a possible solution.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks.thats a good idea.i was afraid of the play.but good


----------

